# Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Well it's been quite a while since I last wrote on this forum lol...

This time my question's directed towards PMV (Prospective Marriage Visa) and I'd really love and appreciate responses from those who've been through this.

Long story short: my partner and I have been together for 2.5 years, mostly long distance, and we want to settle down and start a family soon.

Initially we were looking at Partner Visa (Subclass 309) but with both of us in 2 different places, we realised it'd be one hell of an effort for one of us to fly over, quickly organize a wedding and get all the documents together within my 3 month Tourist Visa allowance.

So rather than worrying about deadlines and documentation we decided to go with the slow approach, i.e. apply for PMV, wait for the approval, slowly organize a nice wedding within the 9 month timeline given, and then apply for the Partner Visa.

Yes I've read through the required documents and what it takes to apply, but I need a wee bit more advice from the more learned forum members (either you've been through this before or you've had friends who've done this) on what happens in between PMV and Partner Visa. I'm a little confused over the go-between. Basically I'd like to know how to make things go as smoothly as I can without bumming my ass around while waiting for the visa approval.

I also would like to know how to plan my moving timeline. I have no idea how long it takes for PMV to get approved (heard it can take anytime between 2 to 6 months ), and I need to go carefully on this because I'm about to start a new job and I wouldn't like to work for 3 months at my new company and then wave good-bye. So probably I'll work for 4 months or so, and then apply for PMV, so that by the time I decide to leave, I'd have been with the employer for at least 6 months (enough to make some contribution).

Any comments, tips or advice are more than welcome!

Cheers,

Ms Swan

P.S. I wrote this just before I'm about to leave for work so if my information is scattered or has gaping holes, pls let me know and I'll be happy to answer any questions you have!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

Welcome back. I'm a little puzzled as I don't understand exactly what you're asking for. 

Is your question on what happens once you have a PMV and then apply for Spouse Visa? Would this be onshore or offshore?

I have no personal experience with this type of visa but most people I've read who've gone through the Spouse visa (a PMV is basically the same) said it takes 3 months at least.

Would you please rephrase the specific questions as I understand the background but don't know what else you want answered. 



Miss Swan said:


> Well it's been quite a while since I last wrote on this forum lol...
> 
> This time my question's directed towards PMV (Prospective Marriage Visa) and I'd really love and appreciate responses from those who've been through this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Miss Swan:
> 
> Welcome back. I'm a little puzzled as I don't understand exactly what you're asking for.
> 
> ...


Hi amaslam and all,

Eck. I'm sorry for the confusion. This is what happens during the mad morning rush! *blush*. 

Yes you're absolutely right, what I want to know is, is there anything I should take note of when converting PMV to Spouse visa? Besides submitting the extra documents required? To the best of my knowledge, I need not re-submit every thingalingaling from PMV, since DIAC would have a record. I would simply need to submit the marriage cert and extra photos (if applicable). 

Also, would the Spouse visa come in much easier since I've got PMV, or would it take just as long as if I had applied for Spouse visa from the very start?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

I remember reading a very similar thread recently and you do have to re-submit all the docs again you submitted for the PMV. In that other thread (it was within the last 2 months) the submitter also thought DIAC kept a record, but no they don't. So they want everything again for the spouse visa. However since you've already done it once for the PMV, you'll only need to re-do police checks and health. All other things should be a copy of something already existing. 

I cannot really say how long processing takes on a conversion from PMV to Spouse. I would think it would be fairly quick, but no one has given feedback yet on the forum on successfully completing a PMV to Spouse visa.



Miss Swan said:


> Hi amaslam and all,
> 
> Eck. I'm sorry for the confusion. This is what happens during the mad morning rush! *blush*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Miss Swan:
> 
> I remember reading a very similar thread recently and you do have to re-submit all the docs again you submitted for the PMV. In that other thread (it was within the last 2 months) the submitter also thought DIAC kept a record, but no they don't. So they want everything again for the spouse visa. However since you've already done it once for the PMV, you'll only need to re-do police checks and health. All other things should be a copy of something already existing.
> 
> I cannot really say how long processing takes on a conversion from PMV to Spouse. I would think it would be fairly quick, but no one has given feedback yet on the forum on successfully completing a PMV to Spouse visa.


Thanks amaslam, for your quick response.

Hmm IMO it's quite ironic that the transition from PMV to Spouse would require a resubmission. I'm not afraid of filling in forms, but to provide double copies of the relationship evidence would mean hundreds of pieces of papers being wasted. My MSN history alone documents over 2 years of chat conversations and I can't imagine the piles and piles of papers that would take up. I haven't factored in the photographs, phone bills and other evidences yet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

The only benefit that I see is you being able to work. A lot of people go on Holiday/Visitor Visa, get married there and then apply for Spouse visa (onshore) but those people are without work for months. And since you plan to go after 6-8 months, i thought its best if you do teh PMV route..


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> The only benefit that I see is you being able to work. A lot of people go on Holiday/Visitor Visa, get married there and then apply for Spouse visa (onshore) but those people are without work for months. And since you plan to go after 6-8 months, i thought its best if you do teh PMV route..


Thanks Anj,

Yes I do want to apply for PMV but there's no clear indication of how a PMV holder can apply for a Spouse Visa and what documents would be required to make this transition? I've searched for similar threads but they're mostly talking about PMV on its own and not about moving from PMV to Spouse.

In fact the more I think about it, the more confusing it gets! Plus, PMV requires a Notice Of Intended Marriage (NOIM), so basically extra steps and extra documents to get from PMV to Spouse. Now, I've half a mind to apply for an offshore Spouse visa...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Miss Swan said:


> Thanks Anj,
> 
> Yes I do want to apply for PMV but there's no clear indication of how a PMV holder can apply for a Spouse Visa and what documents would be required to make this transition? I've searched for similar threads but they're mostly talking about PMV on its own and not about moving from PMV to Spouse.
> 
> In fact the more I think about it, the more confusing it gets! Plus, PMV requires a Notice Of Intended Marriage (NOIM), so basically extra steps and extra documents to get from PMV to Spouse. Now, I've half a mind to apply for an offshore Spouse visa...


Hi all, I've just spoken to a migration agent and got my answers. Thought I'd post them here in case anyone else is asking the same question.

As of this point of time (assuming no changes at DIAC's side), PMV applicant *will have to re-su*bmit all documents for Spouse Visa, so there's no such thing as "topping up". 

Spouse visa will also take the standard amount of time to process. There's no express processing period even if the applicant is on PMV.

That's all 

Cheers!


----------



## simonie (May 18, 2011)

Did you finally apply 300 or 309?


----------



## Vvvv (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all 
Can anybody can help me how much time takes for pmv visa .. I applied on 5th nov 2013 ... 
My lawyer said that i m expecting a medical very soon ..and whole process will take 12 weeks(3mths) from the time of lodgement

But smeone in forum said will take atleast 7 mths .... 
Guys i m really confused... So many things in my mind .. I have to get visa asap due to my personal reasons .. On other i should get to know how much approx time it takes so that i can plab out accordingly ....

Laywer says only one thing that we arenot far away .....


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

It takes between 8 and 12 months at present if you apply from India.


----------



## Vvvv (Dec 2, 2013)

It spouse visa from australia.....


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi experts,

I'm planning for a prospective Marriage visa for my spouce. Can you please suggest me a good Migraiton Agent based out of bangalore.

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## martin's_K (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Ms. Swan,

I've been reading your posts and comments, especially because I am now in the same position as you were before; but I'm Filipina working for 5 years now in Singapore. 
Initially my fiancé and I have decided to marry while I am on tourist visa then apply for the Partner visa. But since we are waiting for December 2015 for the wedding, we both agreed we do the PMV instead, also to avoid cutting edges.
My question is, how long did it take for you to receive your PMV when you've lodged it in Singapore? Also another grey area is the requirement for me to provide evidence of health insurance in Australia, how can that be possible when I am not even in Australia?
Thanks Ms. Swan!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

martin's_K said:


> Hi Ms. Swan,
> 
> I've been reading your posts and comments, especially because I am now in the same position as you were before; but I'm Filipina working for 5 years now in Singapore.
> Initially my fiancé and I have decided to marry while I am on tourist visa then apply for the Partner visa. But since we are waiting for December 2015 for the wedding, we both agreed we do the PMV instead, also to avoid cutting edges.
> ...


you can buy health cover before coming to the country

PMV for a citizen of Philippines has a 12 Month service standard

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


----------



## soniagupta (Apr 4, 2015)

*Prospective Marriage Visa*

You must offer documents to support your application for this visa. We can make a decision using the information you provide while you lodge your application. It is in your interest to provide as much information as probable with your application.
Bivaah.com


----------



## Miss she (May 21, 2015)

Vvvv said:


> Hi all
> Can anybody can help me how much time takes for pmv visa .. I applied on 5th nov 2013 ...
> My lawyer said that i m expecting a medical very soon ..and whole process will take 12 weeks(3mths) from the time of lodgement
> 
> ...


So how long did it take ? Please share thanks


----------



## Miss she (May 21, 2015)

Vvvv said:


> Hi all
> Can anybody can help me how much time takes for pmv visa .. I applied on 5th nov 2013 ...
> My lawyer said that i m expecting a medical very soon ..and whole process will take 12 weeks(3mths) from the time of lodgement
> 
> ...


So how long did it take ? Please share thanks


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Miss she said:


> So how long did it take ? Please share thanks


PMV visa is subjected to capping. After lots of call i figured out from the AHC guys that capping has been reached, so not only the July folks but even June folks are waiting for even the CO assignment . Me and some other folks are also waiting we are even married and have asked for the conversion of the PMV to spouse what about you what was the intended date that you had stated for your marriage


----------



## Miss she (May 21, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> PMV visa is subjected to capping. After lots of call i figured out from the AHC guys that capping has been reached, so not only the July folks but even June folks are waiting for even the CO assignment . Me and some other folks are also waiting we are even married and have asked for the conversion of the PMV to spouse what about you what was the intended date that you had stated for your marriage


Hey I lodged my PMV ON 25TH july 2014 now its almost 10months we've been waiting
and even I didnt get any CO as i read on other forum's. our intended wedding date was 10 april that passed 
Dont now how more longer, i hope we almost there or dont know should i call them at this point of time?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Miss she said:


> Hey I lodged my PMV ON 25TH july 2014 now its almost 10months we've been waiting
> and even I didnt get any CO as i read on other forum's. our intended wedding date was 10 april that passed
> Dont now how more longer, i hope we almost there or dont know should i call them at this point of time?


You can give them call, but its of no use i am calling them daily these days and i figured out that some of the june applicants are still waiting for there CO to be assigned. But yes call them and try to know your status and whether CO is being assigned to you. And please do update
Cheers


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

sils said:


> Hey we r on same boat up applied in21st june month gone and I haven't heard from CO yet.. called AHC many times but no update..
> Pls keep updating about ur visa status ..
> Hv u been assigned CO or not?


CO is not assigned to my case. I called them today some lady said the Nepal visas are being processed since there is a emergency situation there. I feel i am the guy who gets different replies . What's up at your end is CO assigned.


----------



## Miss she (May 21, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> You can give them call, but its of no use i am calling them daily these days and i figured out that some of the june applicants are still waiting for there CO to be assigned. But yes call them and try to know your status and whether CO is being assigned to you. And please do update
> Cheers


I called AHC Yesterday and a lady said that I've been assigned a CO and even told me her name and said that i should wait for her to contact me and even said its end of financial year so they all occupied said that i should provide them all documents and if she thinks i will need to provide more than it might take extra time

Do you think if i have been assigned CO so its possible i might near to decision? 
how did you applyour application online or in person in there office?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Miss she said:


> I called AHC Yesterday and a lady said that I've been assigned a CO and even told me her name and said that i should wait for her to contact me and even said its end of financial year so they all occupied said that i should provide them all documents and if she thinks i will need to provide more than it might take extra time
> 
> Do you think if i have been assigned CO so its possible i might near to decision?
> how did you applyour application online or in person in there office?



Its good that you got a CO assigned, usually takes around 2 to 3 weeks for them to verify your application. 
Since its PMV and if your application is straight forward there should not be much of delay. 
But going with the post's from last year there were hardly any visa issued during june ie end of financial year.
My lodgement date is 17 july online but i have applied for the conversion to Spouse 309 as we were married on intended date and i have previously held 457. No CO is assigned to my case till now.


----------



## sils (May 18, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Its good that you got a CO assigned, usually takes around 2 to 3 weeks for them to verify your application.
> Since its PMV and if your application is straight forward there should not be much of delay.
> But going with the post's from last year there were hardly any visa issued during june ie end of financial year.
> My lodgement date is 17 july online but i have applied for the conversion to Spouse 309 as we were married on intended date and i have previously held 457. No CO is assigned to my case till now.


Any update guys?? Nothing from side yet  Bngtoperth what about your friends? Anyone got CO assigned?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

sils said:


> Any update guys?? Nothing from side yet  Bngtoperth what about your friends? Anyone got CO assigned?


Nothing from my side too . 

I told them to escalate my case, Lady from AHC said she has done that already and she cant help me further as the department will get back to me . She said that june is dull period and don't expect much from this month. 

I guess the only option available to us is wait, disheartened by the response and way they are working.


----------



## Shizznitt (Jun 4, 2015)

*Fresh PMV Application*

Dear All,

Need to apply for PMV and collecting documents for the same. Will apply from UAE. Need advice / expert opinions on how to go about this and how not to repeat the mistakes if committed by anyone who have applied.

Would like to have support from all the friends here so I do it right the 1st time around.

Regards,


----------

